# Notice To Inspect



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*notice to inspect*

HI ANDNIA, My city has sent me a letter from the code enforement division (notice to inspect) alleged violation 10-20 pigeons on the proerty,rear yard trash and weeds.they give me until the 24 JAN before they come and inspect.I will have no trouble cleaning up and with the help of some of my local friends we will hide the birds in different parts of the county until it blows over. I hope!!!but I will be looking for violations by my niebors, WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND .GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> HI ANDNIA, My city has sent me a letter from the code enforement division (notice to inspect) alleged violation 10-20 pigeons on the proerty,rear yard trash and weeds.they give me until the 24 JAN before they come and inspect.I will have no trouble cleaning up and with the help of some of my local friends we will hide the birds in different parts of the county until it blows over. I hope!!!but I will be looking for violations by my niebors, WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND .GEORGE


WHY IN THE WORLD CAN'T PEOPLE MIND THIER OWN DAMN BUSINESS????? Sorry this is happening. Wish I lived closer, I'd come get some of your babies for you.............


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Ordinances*

George, I started a separate thread for this to make it a bit easier for all our members to offer their advice.

Here's a link to the City of Oceanside ordinances: http://www.municode.com/Resources/gateway.asp?pid=10130&sid=5

See chapter 4 regarding animals and fowl.

Here's a link to the San Diego County ordinances: http://www.co.san-diego.ca.us/dplu/docs/z3000.pdf

See part 3, Animal Regulations and particularly page 6 where racing pigeons are specifically mentioned.

I don't see anything in the City ordinances about how many pigeons are allowed, but there are regs regarding where they (birds) can be housed relative to neighboring properties and a noise regulation.

I included the County link because it is fairly common for a City to bump up to the County codes if they haven't specifically covered something in their own codes. The County code does have specific information regarding pigeons. I haven't had the time to decipher what the designations mean but will try to get to that later.

If I were you, I would definitely try to nail down just exactly what your local codes are with regard to having pigeons. I would think that members of your various clubs who are in the same general area could help out with this.

Anyway, I've found that the local city code enforcement officers sometimes don't have a clue what they are doing, so I would get all my ducks in a row and fight for my pigeons if I had to.

I had a code enforcement officer stop by a couple of months ago to let me know that there had been a complaint about my cockatoo making noise. I know this guy and just looked at him and shook my head while saying "OK .. what's the chapter and verse for the code regarding parrot noise when it doesn't exceed the general noise level code?" He, of course, had to say there wan't one and therefore nothing he could do but was required to advise me of the complaint. I've been very lucky to stay in good with the City and the county animal control which covers my City, so I'm always super nice and helpful whenever I have to deal with something like this which was initiated by one of my less tolerant neighbors. It hasn't happened often, but a couple of times, and it's very, very stressful to deal with. Fortunately, I have passed with flying colors on those few occasions, but I sure wouldn't wish having to go through it on anyone else.

Hopefully other members will have more advice and/or can have a look at the City code and offer their opinions.

Keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

George, you may have to find a hiding spot for all of your birds....Usually cities define pigeons as "poultry" and poultry is not allowed in city limits.

Good luck with the inspection!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

George,

This is my worst fear! 

Feather


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

George. it's such a shame to hear this, and more of a shame that people can't mind their own business.  Especially when you have a harmless hobby/passion that doesn't bother anyone and gives much joy to you. I really hope this goes well, and wish I was closer that seven hours away so I could help out.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

George Buddy, 
Do remember that there is a Grandfather Clause in most of these things. I don't know how long you have lived there, but it helped out several of our Racing guys up here a lot! Let me know if I can do anything for you. I have a YB loft open for abt. 25 birds for abt. 25 days........ Hap


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi George,

I'm so sorry to hear that you have neighbors that have nothing better to do then complain.

I think all of us have this fear of someone complaining-at some point, as things seem to be ever-changing, including city codes in some of our neighborhoods, that are constantly growing by leaps and bounds. 

Short of moving, I do have a back-up plan, in case this ever happens here. Hopefully we will have moved before this happens, God willing. 

I hope these issues are resolved without too much stress on you and your birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, of all people this had to happen to! At least you have enough warning time to do something about it. Please take care of yourself during this stressful time because I know you are very worried. God bless.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Well that just totally sucks George!
I hope you can find a way around that s**t. I don't understand people now-a-days. You try and do something with your life and you can't. 
My friend from High school always looked at things differently from everyone else and she said one day "do you think we live in a free country or not" of course I said we do live in a free country but she said "think about it though, if we lived in a 'free' country then why are there all these rules, laws and regulations....." These words can be taken many different ways but sometimes it gets ya thinking. 
Fight'em to the end George!! 
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

George,

I'm sorry to hear that you have to go through such worries.

I don't really have any good advice to offer you but Terry's and Happy's posts got me thinking.

Terry is right that you should try to nail down your local codes. If ordinances have been passed against keeping pigeons on your property, I was thinking that before you try temporarily "hiding" the birds elsewhere, you should find out when these ordinances were passed. If you already had the birds on your property before the ordinances were passed, Happy is right that you could be "grandfathered," meaning that when they pass laws like this, it prevents newcomers from acquiring pigeons, but usually does not apply to people who already have them. If this is the case, you could blow being protected by a grandfather clause if you make it appear that you do not have pigeons or that you've gotten rid of them. BUT, like I said, try to check out for sure if you would fall under this protection if you decide to keep the birds on the property for the inspection.

Also, I would say, do the best you can to get the property and accomodations in the best shape you can and try to keep it that way if you can, to avoid giving your not so nice neighbors something to notice and complain about.

Again, I'm so sorry you have to go through this and I'm wishing you the best of luck.

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

_Sec. 4.5. Keeping fowl near houses prohibited.
No person shall keep or feed any chickens, ducks, geese, turkeys or other fowl within thirty-five (35) feet of any building used as a dwelling, other than that of the owner of such fowl, within the city; provided, that any of such fowl may be kept temporarily for the purpose of sale at any shop or place of business where the same are bought, sold or dealt in.
(Ord. Code, § 4321)

Sec. 4.6. Fowl at large; annoying or offensive fowl.
No person keeping or having hens, ducks, geese or other domestic fowl or rabbits within the city shall cause or permit them to go or be at large and to go or be upon the premises owned or occupied by any other person without such other person's consent, or so keep or have any such fowl or animals so as to be offensive or to annoy any person residing in the neighborhood where they are kept or had.
(Ord. Code, § 4322)_

George, these I presume are the ordinances that apply to Oceanside, Sec 4.5 is pretty straightforward. I would be concerned with Sec. 4.6 that somewhere in the city's definitions, pigeons are mixed in on paper as being included with "other domestic fowl' even though not mentioned above. I also didn't like the language further on in that Section:

"keep or have any such fowl or animals so as to be offensive or to annoy any person residing in the neighborhood where they are kept or had."

This language is so broad and vague that it sounds as though the law enables complaints to be based on purely subjective criteria. What exactly
does "...to be offensive or to annoy..mean, anyway? And, if pigeons aren't included in "other domestic fowl", would they fall into the 'such fowl or animals' terminology.

Do your public libraries have a 'Legal Aid' night? They usually are staggered 
so that they don't conflict w/one another and provide more opportunity for folks to be able to speak w/someone at least on one of the nights. It's first
come, first serve and they might not be able to see everyone in one evening who appears. Anyway, this might be some where you could get some thoughts as well.

It really sucks that you are going through this and I hope to hell that you
are 'grandfathered in'.

fp


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Sometimes the pigeons poo on the neighbours house or backyard or laundry, and the neighbours complain to the city authorities. 

If you only have a few pigeons, then they don't poo that much. However, if you have many pigeons, then it can be annoying.

My cousin Sam once had 100+ pigeons, and they kept pooing in the neighbours back yards! Sam was only about 18 years old or so at the time. The neighbours complained, and the local authorities came along. They got a court order requiring him to get rid of his pigeons, all except 10 pigeons maximum. The fines were very high...about $100 per pigeon per day! They were adult pigeons, and he had to destroy most of them. That's a tough thing for an 18 year old to do. 

Good luck George. I hope you can beat the city authorities. 

Regards
Peter and Ellie


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*This is the Ordinance our club did!*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=5350&stc=1&d=1168756349
ORDINANCE NO.doc

George & all, I don't know if I did this right to open this attachment/link as it doesn't seem Hot, but this is what Our Club, With American Racing Pigeon Union, a Lawyer (that is a Falconer), but most of all one of our Members did most of this with the rest of the club etc. showing up & talking at the meetings. We had nothing in our TOWN that said anything on Pigeons. Just Fowl, Chickens, Ducks,Game birds, etc.. They upon complaints had the Animal Shelter Enforcers put us in the same catagory as Chickens, etc., which meant One Rooster & Five Hens!!! We brought this up at the City Council got two dates to present our case, that Pigeons are none of these, so they passed this & put this in!... It is much easier to put in a law than to change it after one is put in! I must tell you that none of the Fancy Pigeon folks would help us. It was our Racing Pigeon Culb that did this.. The others said no one is bothering us, so why should I stir up trouble & let them know where I live. As you can see we got it changed for most every type of Pigeon, except for Ferals..........

George I see yours is Code Enforcement, so yours may not even involve your Caged birds??? If your City, Town has nothing stating Pigeons, than this could be a big help for any of you. Just someone has to get this started & keep the ball rolling. I will tell you it is getting the Pigeon People that haven't had any Trouble "YET" to help you.. Get ahead of the game!!!! Happy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You have a had a neighbor report you or city worker. Clean up your property. Check the code as to pigeons. Clean your loft well Show the city your birds are not bothersom. Like where I live It is ok for pigeons as long as no oder and unsightly areas are reported. Distance from the house must be 25 feet for health issues. It is getting harder every where to keep pigeons And unless the clubs pull together more it will get harder. Hiding the birds then breinging them back later Well the city would be back also. Check that city reg. and find a way to show the city you are a long term pigeon keeper and your bird comply with the local code Any way keep us posted on your problem and hope every thing works out It is no fun dealing with city goverments.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

sorry to hear that George


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

George, I'm so sorry this has happened to you. I hope you'll be able to work things out so that you can keep your pigeons. This is the nightmare of all of us who live within city limits. So far we've been fortunate because our neighbors don't mind the birds (some even enjoy hearing them and have said so) and no one has ever complained. But it would be a real problem for us if they did, because the last time I checked, our local ordinance stated you can't have more than six small animals on your property. There was a list that included ducks, geese, hens, doves, pigeons and rabbits. Everyone I know who has pigeons has a heck of a lot more than six! I keep my loft and aviaries very clean but all it would take is one complaint and I'd be sunk.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi George, 

I'm truly sorry to read that you're going through this with the city right now and I hope it all works out in your favour.

I know nothing about city rules and regulations in the USA so I have had nothing to offer with advice.

I just really hope that this "grandfather" rule will work to your benefit or that the issue will be resolved without too many problems....keep us posted.


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm really sorry about this George, I will keep everything crossed for you and pray it works out. Some people have nothing better to do  

Take care

kim x


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I have not responded to this till now, and it bothers me that Georges' problem could have very well been anyone of us here on the forum. We are all anxious to see the results. Wouldn't be nice if pople would leave well enough alone? 

Nona, your post was very well placed. I agree with you 100%

George, I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I too have had neighbor problems and have an idea of the trouble you're going through Luckily they didn't know of my secret stash or I'd be in the same boat as you. Some people aren't happy and take their misery out on those who are, by striking out against your pigeons they've aimed straight for your heart. I hope those nasty sobs get what's coming to them karma wise!!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Still Here*

Have no time to talk. Got a good idea who complained the neighbor with the barking dogs someone turned her in and she thinks its me so it looks like she is the cause of this problem.While the dogs are a pain in the a** I would never turn her in but if I lose my birds things will become different.I have taken care of the weeds and plan to have the inspection next Tuesday. GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, I have been so worried about you and for you so I appreciate your update. Please take care of yourself and you know that I want this to end favorably. We love you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, George, for the update!

We will patiently wait for the "results!"


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Made My Day*

Yesterday one of our members come down to get 6 , birds for his son Jake, that I promised him. The smile on that boys face made my day.  .....GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> Yesterday one of our members come down to get 6 , birds for his son Jake, that I promised him. The smile on that boys face made my day.  .....GEORGE



That's great, George! Made me smile too!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well called the code enforcement officer to make a inspection date. When I asked how many birds I could have I was told that 6 birds was the max so if they force me to get rid of the birds I think I might go into show chickens as you can have 5 hens and one rooster I wounder how my trouble maker would like that have a cock crow about sun rise. GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> Well called the code enforcement officer to make a inspection date. When I asked how many birds I could have I was told that 6 birds was the max so if they force me to get rid of the birds I think I might go into show chickens as you can have 5 hens and one rooster I wounder how my trouble maker would like that have a cock crow about sun rise. GEORGE



George, please get the EXACT number of this code that states how many birds .. I've been to the Oceanside codes and didn't find anything like that .. ask him for chapter and verse of the code, and let's look it up ourselves.

While it's tempting to do a "rooster number" on the neighbors, that would likely not end well either. 

This is just so sad, frustrating, and ANNOYING!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi George, 

This is very worrying, you must be freaking out, I know I would be! You seem very calm though. I wish I could offer a suggestion, but I can't Is there anyway that you can use that "grandfather" clause or whatever that is?

How many pigeons do you have altogether?


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Now that you've gotten rid of the 6 birds how many more do you have? Like you mentioned before can't you put some into a pidgie relocation program temporarily and slowly bring them back once all this bs blows over?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Now that you've gotten rid of the 6 birds how many more do you have? Like you mentioned before can't you put some into a pidgie relocation program temporarily and slowly bring them back once all this bs blows over?


I don't think George has gotten rid of any birds. I think he is saying that a total of six birds is the maximum # he can have. I saw nothing to that effect in the Oceanside ordinances when I looked .. I posted the links early on.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> I don't think George has gotten rid of any birds. I think he is saying that a total of six birds is the maximum # he can have. I saw nothing to that effect in the Oceanside ordinances when I looked .. I posted the links early on.
> 
> Terry


George posted this back at #26 Terry,


george simon said:


> Yesterday one of our members come down to get 6 , birds for his son Jake, that I promised him. The smile on that boys face made my day.  .....GEORGE


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pete, 

I don't think that when George gave away those 6 pigeons, it was because he was trying to "hide" any, it seems that he just did this as a favour to someone's kid and something that he promised him by the sounds of it


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, Brad is right .. George did give 6 birds to a fellow up here by me .. Laguna Beach, I think. That didn't have anything to do with the inspection and complaint .. those were planned for a long time. The fellow that got them for his son joined here a good while ago and arrangements were made for him to get some birds from George.

Sorry for the confusion ..  

Terry


----------



## elskel (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello George: I want to thank George for the 6 birds he gave my boy. Yes, Jake is still smiling. This was planned for a couple of months. I hope all works out for you with the city, George. I will be in touch with updates on our loft activities.
Thanks Brian


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Up Date*

AN other up date is in order the inspection has been moved back to Monday 29 Jan. But the best news is my son BILL did some research and came up with the State Assembly Bill that says that racing pigeons will not be classified as fowl or exotic birds,but will be classified as COLUMBA LIVIA. This is the information that I gave the inspector 8 or 9 years ago. With the date moved back I have a bit more time to put a dab of paint here and there also reduce the number of birds so everthing will look good for the inspection. But a prayer would be a big help. ............GEORGE ..............................................SOME DAYS YOU'RE THE PIGEON. SOME DAYS YOU'RE THE STATUE ITS TIME FOR ME TO BE THE PIGEON ONCE AGAIN


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

George, 

This does sound encouraging! ...I'm glad your son was able to provide this potentially crucial information. I'm SO hoping that things will be ok for you and your pigeons, you really don't deserve this!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update George.  
Will be *thinking good thoughts* that the inspection goes well.  

Cindy


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

George,
Hoping the dust settles for you soon, and all goes in your favor. How kind of you to give birds to a new pigeon person. Knowing you, they were great birds.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Also sending BEST thoughts that all will go and END WELL, George!!

Squeaks &
Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, hang in there buddy and know we're all praying and pulling for you. I love you.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

george simon said:


> SOME DAYS YOU'RE THE PIGEON. SOME DAYS YOU'RE THE STATUE [/COLOR]ITS TIME FOR ME TO BE THE PIGEON ONCE AGAIN


I like the way you put that in George. I appreciate the up-date. This gives you more time to "eye wash" and stand tall for inspection again Gunny Sgt.We are all thinking about you sir, and I will add your situation to my prayers as well.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, George. I'm glad you've got a bit more time and have a bit more "ammo" to use.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That sounds really encouraging, George. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Great news George*

maybe your son can come up with some help for me and my crazy neighbor who seems to think that the street our houses sit on belongs to him, he egged my jeep last night because it was parked in front of his house, I am not the only one he has done this to. 

I think I am going to catch him in action and film him. I called the police and they have had several other call in's regarding egged cars.

Neighborly love it say's it right in the bible love thy neighbor.....dang people....

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

andinla said:


> maybe your son can come up with some help for me and my crazy neighbor who seems to think that the street our houses sit on belongs to him, he egged my jeep last night because it was parked in front of his house, I am not the only one he has done this to.
> 
> I think I am going to catch him in action and film him. I called the police and they have had several other call in's regarding egged cars.
> 
> ...


Hi Andi,

You are SO right, it is very difficult these days. Even though this may sound stupid, you should pray for him and ask God to intervene,that is sometimes the only way. It won't hurt, and it may just help.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Today is INSPECTION DAY I pray that all goes well. I still have a few things to straiten out. The inspector is due here at 3:00pm.Hope that the next up date will be good news. .GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> Today is INSPECTION DAY I pray that all goes well. I still have a few things to straiten out. The inspector is due here at 3:00pm.Hope that the next up date will be good news. .GEORGE


George, wish you all the best.....hope everything goes good for you. Got my fingers, legs, toes and eyes crossed.


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

Hope that all goes well.......... 

PINEY


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> George, wish you all the best.....hope everything goes good for you. Got my fingers, legs, toes and eyes crossed.



*ditto...DITTO...DITTO!!!*

Note: IF I crossed my eyes, they might STAY that way...better to go with the other 'crossings'! 
  


*SENDING ALL POSTITIVE THOUGHTS YOUR WAY, GEORGE!!*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, that will be 6:00 my time but just remember I will be thinking about you and so will everyone else.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I'll keep my fingers crossed.
Best of luck.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

George,

Best of luck for a good outcome to the inspection!

Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Today is the big inspection day ! Give it your all George. We all with you !


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Classifying racing pigeons*

George, 

Make sure you classify those racing pigeons properly. I know you have some very special birds. 

I read that during WWII in GERMANY all racing or homing pigeons were confiscated for the war effort. Some German pigeon raisers saved a special and somewhat scarce breed of their birds by classifying them as "German Beauties." What good German soldier wants to have a German Beauty by an Allied soldier?

(I think these facts are more or less correct).

Good luck today.

Larry


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

yes its tur i hate people that cant mind thier own BUSINESS i had something similar ahppen tome when i was growing up my father and i had a small loft i our yard when i lived in miami and some neighbors complained that i was keepin pigeons and the city came down and gave me 48 hours to get rid of them or they would be destroyed and i had no choice but to relase them because we had 128 birds and i had no one to take them I much rather them live and be free than be killed over ignorance after i relaesed themthey hung around for a few months and eventually found thier place in the wild with some ferals and would still se thm around when i would go to the supermarket
i could tell them apart from the ferals cause of my leg bands it was sad but they adapted and started a new life.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Good luck with the inspection today, George. I prayed for you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good luck with the inspection today, George. You know we are all pulling for you and hoping for a favorable outcome for you and your pigeons.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Best of luck to you today, George. Hope all goes well, without incidence.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well the inspector was here and all seem to go well. She told me not to worry.I got to talking about pigeons and she was a good listener, and it looks like I talk my way into giving presentions for a city run program for kids. I take that as a good sign, she said that I would get the results in the mail she is also sending the the information on the program so it looks like I will be giving some talks on pigeons. THANKS TO THE LORD. .GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh George, glory be! Isn't that something that you'll now be making presentations on pigeons. I have been on pins and needles waiting for your post so thank you and you will probably get your first night's good sleep since this started. I could just cry.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Oh George, glory be! Isn't that something that you'll now be making presentations on pigeons. I have been on pins and needles waiting for your post so thank you and you will probably get your first night's good sleep since this started. I could just cry.



ALL RIGHT!!!! that's is great news. Must have been a pretty smart lady......anyone with any brains could see that your pigeons weren't hurting anything. I'm so glad it all worked out.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

IT HAS BEEN A VERY LONG AND NERVING WEEK GEORGE but I am so thankful that it worked out for you. George, I have given some presentations to kids, and it is so rewarding seeing their eyes get big and light up when they see pigeons in action and the chance to pet them. I am so happy for you George.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

george simon said:


> Well the inspector was here and all seem to go well. She told me not to worry.I got to talking about pigeons and she was a good listener, and it looks like I talk my way into giving presentions for a city run program for kids. I take that as a good sign, she said that I would get the results in the mail she is also sending the the information on the program so it looks like I will be giving some talks on pigeons. THANKS TO THE LORD. .GEORGE


Praise God, who always does more than we ask or imagine!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, it ain't over til it's over and you have that blasted piece of paper attesting to the fact that all is well, but it sure sounds like all is well. I'm so glad you are going to have the opportunity to interact with young people in Oceanside about pigeons .. good going, George!

Terry


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

Way to go........

PINEY


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SO, FAR, SO GOOD, GEORGE! CONGRATULATIONS!

I think your Outreach efforts will be a wonderful success! Like the rest of us, I will be very interested in hearing about your "adventures!"

I second Terry, I will REALLY relax when you get those results...just like to see all the "t"s crossed. SENDING FULL FORCE POSITIVE THOUGHTS!  

All the best!

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This is great George! 

You have such beautiful birds. Just think of all the little kids that you will be shaping into fanciers.

He really does work in mysterious ways, doesn't he?

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi George, 

I too am glad to hear that this first major hurdle has been crossed! It is sounding pretty good for your case and this is the kind of good news we've been awaiting.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That sounds positive George, and that is wonderful about you giving presentations for kids. They are quite lucky to have an expert pigeon fancier give the presentations. 

Thanks be to God.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Protect Yourselves Now*

George,

Your situation brings home the fact, that unless you are the supreme dictator of your own country, then we all live under varying degrees of regulation and controls by the various layers of our various goverments. The fact is, most people do not have complete control over their real property.

There are some things that we can and perhaps should do. It only takes one situation like in Chicago, Illinois. USA. Where the keeping of pigeons in your back yard is now illegal, period. You protest the law if you will, if necessary, a police swat team will come to your house and drag you out and haul you to jail.

The time is past, to simply read in horror, how a local goverment took away a person's pigeons. Everyone that has a loft in their back yard, needs to contribute towards the privilage of owning pigeons. We just can't read about George's plight, feel bad, and bite our fingernails and wonder what would happen if we got a knock at the door, we all need to take action now. 

There may be a thread on this somewhere, but we should have a check list of items to look at. That we should check for ourselves to what each of us might do, in order to protect the passion we so dearly love. Some thoughts I have, and please feel free to suggest others. 

1. Be a good neighbor - and by this, I mean go out of your way to be nice, thoughful, considerate. By all means, do not allow chipped paint, barking dogs, trash, high grass, etc. etc. or anything else on your property, be a cause of concern for the neighborhood. If you have loud teenage kids that are a pain...then ship them off to boarding school or military academy.  An Irate neighbor is bad news, build rapport, show respect, offer aid and help if needed. That means when it snows, and the widow lady next door has a foot of snow on her walks, have them cleaned off for her. Maybe hire a few neighborhood teens to help you clean your walks and her's. If a reporter would someday talk to your neighbors about you, you want them to say, that poor man is a saint, no an angel. Everybody loves him, very community minded, etc.  You don't want them to say...Oh that old grouch ! ...with that stinky...eye sore of a coop...!  

2. Know your local ordinances. Make your lofts attractive, not something that people will say, oh my gawd...look at that rat trap ! Do some homework.

3. Join and support your Local, Regional and National pigeon orgainizations. It is the large racing organizations like the AU in the USA, that are providing the main legal and political support. The AU has a loft certification program, that will provide legal support, should you run into difficulty. But, you need to work through your local clubs, and support and encourage them to certify their lofts also. See the AU loft registration application process http://www.pigeon.org/loftregistration.htm

4. Better get political in your area. Vote, visit and talk with your various local political representatives. I vote, I contribute to political parties, contribute to persons running for election and/or reelection and sometimes both at the same time. I allow poltical signs to be placed on my property like Canidate for mayor...etc. Write them letters, help educate them on history of racing pigeons, etc. 

5. Educate members of public, in a positive way, that will win future support. Like Pet Expo's, work with local pigeon groups to support public outreach.

I mean this will require the effort from all of us, at various levels or we just might all be on the run some day with our pigeons in the back seat of our cars.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

george simon said:


> Well the inspector was here and all seem to go well. She told me not to worry.
> *I got to talking about pigeons and she was a good listener, and it looks like I talk my way into giving presentions for a city run program for kids.*
> GEORGE


Congratulations on your *new* assignment George.  



TAWhatley said:


> *Well, it ain't over til it's over and you have that blasted piece of paper attesting to the fact that all is well*, but it sure sounds like all is well.
> Terry


Very true. 
With that said, I wish you all the luck with the final document forthcoming. 

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

george simon said:


> Well the inspector was here and all seem to go well. She told me not to worry.I got to talking about pigeons and she was a good listener, and it looks like I talk my way into giving presentions for a city run program for kids. I take that as a good sign, she said that I would get the results in the mail she is also sending the the information on the program so it looks like I will be giving some talks on pigeons. THANKS TO THE LORD. .GEORGE


Great News !!

I hope you are able to take this opportunity and make the very most of it ! Great oportunity to promote pigeons. You need any materials, like handouts, pigeon video's, etc. ?

How soon will you be completely out of the woods on this particular inspection?


----------

